# Tis 6pm on the 18th of May



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And I just realised we have been wed for 41 years on this very day.
I have given Hans my commiserations 😁 he says it's too late to trade me in so he'll keep me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you both. Very brave of Hans I think.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Many congratulations to you both, Milly. Tell Hans to give you a hug from me.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just served 42 years on May 7th so I naturally can share and understand Han’s great joy. : - D

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations to both you and Hans Jan.

Drew & Joyce.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations Jan and Hans, may there be many more to come ccasion5:
41 years in July for us


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I did my 40 a week or so ago.

I think I’ll keep her on, she’s almost like family now. 😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thank you kindly (funny saying) 

Just thought I´d let you know what a brave man I married :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrs Eb's just been telling me she's been married 43 years.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Mrs Eb's just been telling me she's been married 43 years.


Oh bugger Alan, did she tell you who to:surprise:?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done Jan.... Or Hans?.... Or both?!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I keep my nose out of all that stuff Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pah, 55 years just coming up but I will whisk her away in a Kenwood.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Pah, 55 years just coming up but I will whisk her away in a Kenwood.
> 
> Ray.


Awesome!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aw Ray! I thought I was going to trump everyone with our 48 years in December.

Happy Anniversary for yesterday Jan and Hans 

As Chris always says "you get less time for murder"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill start the day off by insulting everyone as usual. Did you all get married dead young or are you all just from "the olden days"? 55 years Ray! Ferkin ell! No wonder your stark raving mad.

Congrats Jan and Hans (I think).


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Many congratulations to you both for yesterday. That's a real achievement these days.

In April, just gone, we completed 46 years. We were away in the van visiting friends in Dumfries & Galloway and both forgot until half way through a meal. 😳
.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Many congratulations to you both for yesterday. That's a real achievement these days.
> 
> In April, just gone, we completed 46 years. We were away in the van visiting friends in Dumfries & Galloway and both forgot until half way through a meal. 😳
> .


Ah yes memory loss, just another joy of old age. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hey really well done all of you, I’m honestly impressed. 

20 years for us (both 2nd time around) April just gone and I’m not sure which one of us deserves the medal 😂

I honesty cannot remember how long the first one lasted, days, weeks, months or years, I just know it wasn’t very long 😀😀😀

Moral of the story there is

Marry an Asset not a Liability 😂😭😂😭


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Please pass on my commiserations to the poor man.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

fdhadi said:


> Hey really well done all of you, I'm honestly impressed.
> 
> 20 years for us (both 2nd time around) April just gone and I'm not sure which one of us deserves the medal 😂
> 
> ...


To be frank Frank :grin2: Hans tells everyone he married well, then looks at me "she'll pay" >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Jan and Hank and the rest of you.




However I can beat you in years.....


..........77 years.....as a bachelor.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Congratulations to Jan and Hank and the rest of you.
> 
> However I can beat you in years.....
> 
> ..........77 years.....as a bachelor.:laugh:


Only because your a coward Geoffrey >

Or didn't any of them say yes please. :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Only because your a coward Geoffrey >
> 
> Or didn't any of them say yes please. :frown2:


I got yesses.

And I was brave enough to say No sometimes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you got yesses, why are you still a bachelor? or were you asking a different question?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

There's s lady we know, with some kind of marrital record. It lasted a week. 😲

I've never quite had the courage to ask her what he did wrong.
.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

53 years for us.......I think. 
When someone asked me the secret to a long marriage I replied, “lethargy”. That’s when the fight started!
Congrats Jan & Hank. You should be well out of your probationary period by now. 😄


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ill start the day off by insulting everyone as usual. Did you all get married dead young or are you all just from "the olden days"? 55 years Ray! Ferkin ell! No wonder your stark raving mad. Congrats Jan and Hans (I think).


Not sure how to take that Baz. Do I get a medal or certified.?

The answer to how to manage a long marriage is always have the last words "Yes dear".

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Not sure how to take that Baz. Do I get a medal or certified.?
> 
> The answer to how to manage a long marriage is always have the last words "Yes dear".
> 
> Ray.


Dead right, I wouldn't dare say no.0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Dead right, I wouldn't dare say no.0


I wonder if it varies according to who holds the purse strings?:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope Geoff. Speaking from experience I have always held the purse strings but we do have his and her finances. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder if it varies according to who holds the purse strings?:wink2:


Me :laugh: I'm the treasure.😃


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That can be dangerous Jan when she can see a priority as fashion and he can see the priority as bills.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No purse string holders in this marriage. We have joint accounts and share everything. All about trust and mutual respect.

By that I mean - what's his is mine and what's mine is my own


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have joint accounts, so that in the event of my death Basia has immediate access to several '000s for immediate needs and living for months. A very practical consideration.



The source of income is mine. She has other sources and her own accounts.



To avoid some tax enquiries I put her in cash funds for housekeeping and bills.


For holidays I book for two - and normally invite Basia along:laugh:



Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrs. Eb is the treasurer around here and that is very kind of her. I'd hate to have to do it.

We do each have our own accounts but I've no idea what's in mine and don't care to know. Not that I spend much anyway. I hate shopping.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> That can be dangerous Jan when she can see a priority as fashion and he can see the priority as bills.
> 
> Ray.


You won't find any fashion items in my wardrobe Raymond, in fact you won't find anything attractive In there at all.
The last thing I bought was a pair of jeans and I think that was about a year ago. Scruffy little bugger I am :laugh:

Joint accounts here as well, the only thing I have thats not joint are the free shares I have from an old building society account, I think they were worth 2,000 25 years ago and are still worth the same today :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes we changed all our accounts to joint when reaching 75 just in case. But I'm the one with online banking and Mrs. only access her account when in UK maybe twice a year. I am the one who searches any better deals of interest or fee free cards etc.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Talking about accessing accounts in old age, has anyone else done LPA's (Lasting Power of Attorneys). Joint bank accounts are one thing but property and other matters might get complicated. Chris and I have done financial and health ones. Also a will makes dealing with matters for the deceased person so much easier. 
Sorry for the morbid turn of the thread.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only the DIY Smith's wills stuffed in the filing cabinet somewhere under guarantees. Needs updating but never seem to get around to it.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When my dad died he did not have a will. He promised he would leave us nothing but debt and he was very close to being right. However, the one thing my mother had got him to do was to sign a blank Smith's will!
She then duly filled it in with " I leave all my worldly possessions to ....." got a neighbour to witness dad's signature and she was sorted 

Talking of leaving debts. He was a bit of a gambler. Didn't plan for the future so had no funeral plan or anything so the "debts" were going to be for us arranging his funeral. After his death my mother told my eldest brother to dump the clothes dad had been wearing on his way to the tip. My brother, wisely, said that he would check his pockets for a betting slip - just in case  He found, tightly rolled a bundle of notes which, together with his "penny policy", bought by his mother, covered his funeral costs! The Good Lord must have known that dad was about to "check out" and did not have enough to cover his funeral and so let the favourite and Sandown Park provide him with the necessary funds.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We've had joint accounts since we became partners in 1978 😊


----------

